# Sneaky Oakly



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I watched this scene play out a few times the other day and thought it was just too funny. Caue would wonder off and sit on a rock but Oakly wanted to wrestle with his little brother so he would pick up Caue's ball and act like it was the funnest thing in the world. Oakly would throw in a couple of play bows for good measure. Finally Caue would come over and Oakly would drop the ball at Caue's feet. Then BAM Oakly would tackle Caue. After the wrestling Caue went over and looked like he was sulking so Oakly went to him and consoled him with lots of slobbery dog kisses.

This ball is just so much fun









I've got your ball.. Nanananananah









Come play with me little brother









No dog can resist the play bow









Ooops! I accidentally dropped your ball. Go ahead a pick it up little brother.









Surprise it was a trap! Haha.









You fell for my deception. 









How come you are pouting Caue?









OK, I'm sorry I played a trick on you.









Will a sloppy wet kiss make you feel better.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) great pictures.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww....love the last 2 captions!!! So sweet.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww!!! Those 2 boys are so sweet! Nice to see pictures of them playing with each other


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those boys of yours are all the entertainment you will ever need!


----------



## Deisel's Mom (May 12, 2010)

OMG....those are by far some of the sweetest pictures I've seen....I LOVE Goldens <3


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Too cute


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Your captions are great! I love the sequence of pictures. Especially Caue's face when he is sulking over by himself (but luckily Oakly makes it all better)


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Love your pictures and the captions, especially the last 2. How sweet is that?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awww what great pictures..and what sweet dogs!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

They certainly are the best of friends


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVE this Rob!!! What a couple of sweetie boys!
Great set of photos!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh gosh Rob...that set of pics just made my day!....You need to spoil those boys... just a little more...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your boys are great....I love the last picture.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG Rob... these photos are terrific... but that last one... melts my heart!!!! I totally lol'd reading your description tho!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

They are so cute!! Love the pictures and the captions.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those pictures along with the captions are priceless, great job! What terrific boys you have.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How sweet!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

These are great! What a sweet story told with pictures and words! I love your boys!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

You need to use that last pic for your signature! Too sweet!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, that series of photos is wonderful, both the captions and the action


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rob, it must be great fun for you watching them play like that, and superb pics again


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love your captions and wonderful photos Rob.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow great pictures and narration!
Karen


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pixs and captions!.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what loving brothers! so cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These boys are so sweet together. Great pics.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics. These really do tell the story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picutres-beautiful boys you have.


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

That is great, your captions tell the story perfectly!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohhhhh,sweet.Best friends!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

AAWWW! The last two pictures are so sweet!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are some really great pictures! What sweet, funny boys.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweetest boys ever!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love those boys! They have the coolest life!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

oh my god! those last two pictures tore at my heart strings - just completely unscripted love - and the captions, just priceless!
you should definitely blow those pictures - or send to hallmark for one of their "i love you" cards!
great shots!!! and beautiful doggies!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photo story. It makes me laughs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great narrative, Rob. You described it well. I love it when they are playing tricks on each other then have to apoligize! Abby does it to Finn (numbskull) all the time. Great pics!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures really tell a story and I love Oakly kissing his little brother at the end.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Awesome photos. The last photo is priceless.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh how precious~love the last two pictures! Very sweet!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, that's so sweet! You're lucky to have two of them... Can't wait for a second one next year!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are some of the sweetest and funniest pictures. Loved the captions, too!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Love it! They are such buds!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great job capturing those pics! Love the captions too and the sulky face. Ranger is also a pro-sulker...or as i call him "pouty pants".


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Aww, what sweet pics of your boys. Beautiful


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Fabulous pictures.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the pictures and the accompanying story too.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

How stinkin adorable it that!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Rob, that is just too funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow!! Those pictures and captions are just great. Your doggies are so sweet


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are great pictures and the captions were perfect!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Great sequence Rob. What a pair!!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh man! This is precious! You could create a fantastic book all about the boys and their adventures at the beach! It would be beautiful with your photography and hilarious with your captions! I would so buy that book!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Loved the captions. MacKenzie plays the same kinds of games with Brady, almost to the point where she tries to shove the ball in his mouth if he won't play.


----------

